# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Lỗi Windows Media Player

## danga

*máy nhà mình cài windows media player 9 ,xài được 1 năm rồi nhưng một ngày mình bật lên nghe nhạc thì tự nhiên những bản nhạc trong list nhạc của mình biến thành màu đỏ và xuất hiện hộp thoại có dòng chữ này :
*
*

windown media play cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device .there may not be a suond device installed on your computer ,ti may be in use by another program , or it may not be functionting properly


mình vào cài đặt lại nhưng nó báo lỗi như thế này :



setup is currently unable to detect available update. please try again later





mình không biết phải làm sao .các bạn giúp mình với .mình hoan mang lắm .thanks*:down:

----------


## kyniemhoctro

khả năng 1: với lỗi trên khả năng driver âm thanh của bạn có xung đột với hệ thống, bạn thử cài "đè" driver âm thanh lại xem sao nhé

khả năng 2: 1 trong những file windows media của bạn có lỗi, mà wm của bạn là wm 9, nên bạn cần update lên version (phiên bản) cao hơn nhé, wm11 chẳng hạn.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## ocean123

theo tôi thì bạn nên gỡ driver card âm thanh ra và cài lại bản mới nhất. bạn lấy đĩa driver ra cài hay tải ở trang chủ cũng được.

----------

